# Decision regarding feedback on my views



## fdyyt (Sep 3, 2022)

Many people reaffirmed my cynical beliefs on current affairs, they state the arrogance of the profit minded plutocrats assert to society at the cost of the vast majority of people who just want to be happy. In addition to the countless atrocities we have committed to nature and ourselves. Many say that there could be advancements that could make life better for all or new leaders and discoverers that would help society get on a better path. But it will never happen as long as the oligarchy is still in power. We have fought so hard and taken so much, but we have never fully paid back our debts to earth. Humanity is nature's mistake for giving too much knowledge to a mere animal. In order to atone for this mistake, I advise a hastening of the inevitable, we must commit collective autoeuthanasia through purifying our planet with hydrogen detonation. We cry in funerals because it's not fair for one person to die and everyone else to live. But if everyone dies, it is fair because it brings everyone to the same level. What you experience will always impact you. Only through dying can you actually forget. With all traces of humans and humanity erased, we can let life be reborn and prosper without being tainted by man's megalomania and any extraterrestrial visitors will be relieved to not see the inbred world created from our violation of mother earth.

Because in the end, ignorance is bliss

(P.S: Sorry if this was too extreme, I had to get it out of my head after regretting spraying insecticide to an ant infested part under the garden gate. I have always had a fear of ants.)


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 3, 2022)

When I see the nukes launched into space and plunge back into earth. I want to play "It has to be this way" at full volume in my earbuds.

Humanity's last played song will finally bring meaning for the meaningless existences of most of us.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 3, 2022)

People who sin should be punished. Since we have all sinned, we should all be punished.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 3, 2022)

Humans are the ultimate hypocrites, we admonish murder, yet we capture, breed, fatten, and kill animals just to sustain ourselves. Killing people is bad, but hunting is respected.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 3, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Many people reaffirmed my cynical beliefs on current affairs, they state the arrogance of the profit minded plutocrats assert to society at the cost of the vast majority of people who just want to be happy. In addition to the countless atrocities we have committed to nature and ourselves. Many say that there could be advancements that could make life better for all or new leaders and discoverers that would help society get on a better path. But it will never happen as long as the oligarchy is still in power. We have fought so hard and taken so much, but we have never fully paid back our debts to earth. Humanity is nature's mistake for giving too much knowledge to a mere animal. In order to atone for this mistake, I advise a hastening of the inevitable, we must commit collective autoeuthanasia through purifying our planet with hydrogen detonation. We cry in funerals because it's not fair for one person to die and everyone else to live. But if everyone dies, it is fair because it brings everyone to the same level. What you experience will always impact you. Only through dying can you actually forget. With all traces of humans and humanity erased, we can let life be reborn and prosper without being tainted by man's megalomania and any extraterrestrial visitors will be relieved to not see the inbred world created from our violation of mother earth.
> 
> Because in the end, ignorance is bliss
> 
> (P.S: Sorry if this was too extreme, I had to get it out of my head after regretting spraying insecticide to an ant infested part under the garden gate. I have always had a fear of ants.)


are you one of those elon bots?


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 3, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> are you one of those elon bots?


No, I just had the idea and the impulse to do it.


----------



## City (Sep 3, 2022)

https://gbatemp.net/blogs/blog/create


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 3, 2022)

City said:


> https://gbatemp.net/blogs/blog/create


https://gbatemp.net/blogs/first.19060/


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 3, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> No, I just had the idea and the impulse to do it.



idk you sound like an elon bot to me, you should reach out to him, he's looking for you


----------

